# The Influence and Control of Porosity and Inclusions in Aluminum Castings



## أبو الجووج (23 يناير 2007)

*السلام عليكم،
مقالة عن: تأثير الفجوات الهوائية(Porosity) على خصائص مسبوكات الألومنيوم، أرجو أن تفيدكم!​*


----------



## m_a_abbas (25 يناير 2007)

الله ينور
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بهاء (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على المجهود الرائع وبدي اسال عن الدورات هل تعطيك شهاد ليفيل 2 في الفحوصات اللااتلافية 
وشكراااااااااااا مرة اخرى


----------

